# Chicagoland Meeting - February - Virtual - All Are Welcome



## mg_dreyer (Jan 26, 2021)

I learned a lot in the December meeting from Ed Brown. What a great demo on stabilization. Very well done, Ed. Thank you.

February meeting is February 13 and will feature Mark Dreyer doing a demo on rings. While not pen turning we will use the same equipment and should be fun. Something I am just learning so expect a lot of do's and don'ts.

This will be a Zoom meeting and if interested I will invite you. Either email me at chicagopenturners@yahoo.com (and I will confirm) or PM me with your email address so I can send an invite. I will start the meeting one hour early to allow for testing the connection and socializing. See you there.

All meetings are from 10 am - 1 pm - WILL BE VIRTUAL STARTING AT 9

December (2021) Christmas Challenge:
A total of $25 (kit and blank). Make the best pen you can, and the winner gets the glory (and the prizes). I encourage to use some technique you either learned or were inspired to try. We will vote as a group. This year’s winner was a nice watch parts pen.

Tips and Tricks:
Please bring your tips and tricks for all of us to share and learn. Last month we had a few but always looking for more. Even if small – it might be something someone else is struggling with.

Show and Tell:
Please bring any pens you either loved making and just want to show off / are having trouble with a techniques and want help / want feedback on / or just want to put on a table. This will be an open forum to help each other. You will find two things out – one helping others is fun and two you know more than you think you do and others will benefit.

Looking for demonstrators and / or topics. If you have any interest in doing a demo email me. Also if you have suggestions for a demo you would like to see email me back.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

